# Just a quick question.



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all,
I am a blood donor in the UK and my blood group is O Rh Negative I am considered as a universal donor but also rare, because of this I always wear dog tags with my first name D.O.B and my blood group engraved into them. I was just wondering if the Spanish have a donation system or a register you can sign to be able to donate blood if needed? Also because of this if i choose to stay in Spain and also decide to start a family in the future I would need to make my blood group a high priority as I am at risk of miscarrying more than anyone with Rh posetive blood, this is a little scary as I'm unsure on how the Spanish medical system would work this one out lol it usually requires an injection to stop rejection of an Rh posetive baby. If anyone knows if they are O rh negative and have had some experiance with the latter of my questions please could you just let me know your experiances.
Hopefully I haven't confused anyone here its just something I would like to carry on in Spain.
Thanks
Emma


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Emma - THEY'RE ALWAYS calling for Blood donors. The blood-bus visits where I work every so often. 

Spains blood banks are considered to have some of the best screening too. O-Rh+/- : There you have me stumped.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Emma - THEY'RE ALWAYS calling for Blood donors. The blood-bus visits where I work every so often.
> 
> Spains blood banks are considered to have some of the best screening too. O-Rh+/- : There you have me stumped.


Hi Chris, thats good to know. O Rh - people can give blood to anyone mostly RTA victims and newborn babies, the problem arises when an O Rh - person is in need of a blood transfusion as we have to recieve the O Rh - blood group back any other blood group could be fatal. We also have a few other unique markers too which tend to confuse Doctors and Nurses lol we always have a lower body temperature than any of the other groups more likely to have high or low blood pressure, many O Rh Negative people have a thicker breast bone and some even have an extra vertabre. Its a bit complicated but yeah, I know my blood group is 100% as I had major facial surgery last year which was a nightmare I had both jaws broken and pinned back together and as my chin did not develop correctly I had a chin made tooo lol so quite a bit of work. So before they could do this operation they HAD to know my blood group and I also am nosey and read my notes lol after as I am from a medical background.
Hope that clears up some confusion between O Rh +/-
Emma


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Emma,

I'm O Rh Negative too!!! I was carefully monitored during my pregnancies but thankfully, all went well. We are special!!  LOL


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Emma,
> 
> I'm O Rh Negative too!!! I was carefully monitored during my pregnancies but thankfully, all went well. We are special!!  LOL


Oooo Fab lol another O Rh Negative, I have been looking into blood donations in Spain though and from what people have been saying is that they have been turned away because they are from the UK due to the risk of CJD which is weird would the Spanish really turn away a Universal Donor just because of the risk of CJD???? I really don't want to be told I cannot donate blood because of this risk. Does anyone know anything about this?
Emma


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

One more for the O Rh -ve club here

It's VCJD (variant CJD - mad cow disease as the press here so eloquently put it) they're concerned about which is a tad on the hypocritical side because a lot of the farming practises were the same euro wide but we (UK) were the only ones to admit fully to what we were doing (typical!). So theoretically there could be a VCJD risk from the Spanish, French, Germans ........... & uncle Tom Cobbly & all

Seems a bit unfair to me but if that's how they want it then basically ......... we're stuffed





Doggy


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> One more for the O Rh -ve club here
> 
> It's VCJD (variant CJD - mad cow disease as the press here so eloquently put it) they're concerned about which is a tad on the hypocritical side because a lot of the farming practises were the same euro wide but we (UK) were the only ones to admit fully to what we were doing (typical!). So theoretically there could be a VCJD risk from the Spanish, French, Germans ........... & uncle Tom Cobbly & all
> 
> ...


I think my main issue with this is if I stay and start a family my children would have a Spanish birth cert, if God forbid a child of mine needed a blood transfusion where they would normally look to the parents first would they totally disreguard me as a donor because I lived in the UK between 1980 and 1996( I was born in 1990). In this case that they did refuse my blood when it matched I would have to sit through the cross matching process which takes awhile, while my child is suffering I think NOT! I come from a medical background and I know the risks of CDJ but I also know the risks of leaving blood transfusions too long or giving the wrong blood group its the main reason why I wear the dog tags with my blood group on. I am thinking about my future here could I live in Spain for the rest of my life knowing that if my future children got sick and needed my blood that I would not be able to give it to them because of this stupid RULE!. Its just something I would have to consider not just for me but for my prospective family. Some people say I am being stupid but to me its important I am only 18 and I need to think of my future and health of myself and future mini me's.... I just need to see where I stand on this one I don't see how I could be affected as I didn't any beef until I was atleast 8 just wish I could prove it. I want to be able to help pleople and not feel bad everytime I see a plea for blood donations especially as O Rh Neg is always in high demand and knowing I could be saving the life of a baby or anyone for that matter.



Ramble over
Emma


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

EmmaLouUK said:


> I think my main issue with this is if I stay and start a family my children would have a Spanish birth cert, if God forbid a child of mine needed a blood transfusion where they would normally look to the parents first would they totally disreguard me as a donor because I lived in the UK between 1980 and 1996( I was born in 1990). In this case that they did refuse my blood when it matched I would have to sit through the cross matching process which takes awhile, while my child is suffering I think NOT! I come from a medical background and I know the risks of CDJ but I also know the risks of leaving blood transfusions too long or giving the wrong blood group its the main reason why I wear the dog tags with my blood group on. I am thinking about my future here could I live in Spain for the rest of my life knowing that if my future children got sick and needed my blood that I would not be able to give it to them because of this stupid RULE!. Its just something I would have to consider not just for me but for my prospective family. Some people say I am being stupid but to me its important I am only 18 and I need to think of my future and health of myself and future mini me's.... I just need to see where I stand on this one I don't see how I could be affected as I didn't any beef until I was atleast 8 just wish I could prove it. I want to be able to help pleople and not feel bad everytime I see a plea for blood donations especially as O Rh Neg is always in high demand and knowing I could be saving the life of a baby or anyone for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's even dafter when you think that donated blood in the uk is subject to the most stringent testing in the EU so as a cleared uk donor you're safer than most.


Doggy


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> It's even dafter when you think that donated blood in the uk is subject to the most stringent testing in the EU so as a cleared uk donor you're safer than most.
> 
> 
> Doggy


Exactly! I have never had a transfusion so that isnt an issue im totally healthy! I have e-mailed the spanish authorities to see where I stand I don't know if they will reply but i hope so.
Emma


----------



## Wendy Nesbeth (Oct 15, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Emma,
> 
> I'm O Rh Negative too!!! I was carefully monitored during my pregnancies but thankfully, all went well. We are special!!  LOL


 Hello Jen,

I am also O Rh Negative as well, where can I get a Talisman here in Spain, or something to wear that tells the doctors my blood group also that I am allergic to Penicillian, just incase I have an accident.

Hope you are keeping well

L. Wendy x


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hiya Wendy!!!!

Blimey, Rhab and PFL have followed me onto this site......I thought I was safe!! LOL

I'm not too bad, been ill for the past month and getting thoroughly fed up now!! How are you and Vernon?

As for a Talisman, I've no idea where in Spain you can get one, it's not something I've given much thought to although I should.

I'm back in Spain next month, we're meeting up with Perry and Joy, maybe you'd like to meet up too?

Love Jen xxxx


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Wendy Nesbeth said:


> Hello Jen,
> 
> I am also O Rh Negative as well, where can I get a Talisman here in Spain, or something to wear that tells the doctors my blood group also that I am allergic to Penicillian, just incase I have an accident.
> 
> ...


As for a Talisman I am not sure but I wear dog tags with it engraved in so maybe an idea.
Emma


----------



## Wendy Nesbeth (Oct 15, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hiya Wendy!!!!
> 
> Blimey, Rhab and PFL have followed me onto this site......I thought I was safe!! LOL
> 
> ...


We would love to meet up, hope you are feeling better by now.

My Vernon is fine I am the problem, the trouble is my foot, as you know I broke 3 Metacarple bones in my foot in April, one has not healed so at the moment it is going between hositals & doctors, getting very fed up with all this foot problems, I still cannot walk properly. Lots more to tell you.

Luv to you both

Wendy xxx


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Awwwww I hope you get better soon xxxx

I'm not sure whats up with me, I thought it was a bad case of hayfever and have been drugged up to the eyeballs!! I'm sat here trying so hard not to scratch my eyes out as they're as itchy as anything!!! Oh well.....

Will email you when I'm on my way over.

Love to you both too. xxx


----------

